# White Ticket



## Mhandire (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I was reading a thread in Poms in Oz, and some tradies where talking about obtaining a "White Ticket" what is that? Somebody please explain!!

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi, its a safety ticket for Construction industries. It's valid in all states. OH&S is big in Australia so a lot if not most would expect you to have this if working in this industry.
See this link: http://www.whitecardaustralia.com.au/


----------



## Mhandire (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks Bear! Website had all the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------

